# South beach diet?



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Has anyone tried the south beach diet. I have the book and I'm thinking of giving it a try. I want to lose wieght and I'm not doing it to control ibs. Any advice would be great thanks Selena


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hi there. im just wondering how the south beach diet went and did it work for you? i did it for two days, but during those days, i was completely free of ibs. please let me know what happened. thanks


----------



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

What do you eat on the south beach diet?? I've heard of it, but I'm unsure what it is.


----------

